# Colubrids > Hognose >  1.0 snow

## se7en

this is titus. i got him a few weeks ago. stubborn little guy still has not eaten for me yet.  :Taz:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-10-2016),cron14 (01-23-2017),_danielwilu2525_ (01-27-2017),_Fraido_ (10-08-2016),_GpBp_ (11-09-2017),jbzapanda (10-10-2016),Jules623 (11-21-2016),_Kira_ (01-27-2017),_Reinz_ (11-08-2016),Reptimom (01-12-2017),salt (10-08-2016),Snake Eater (10-10-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Cool looking hoggie! I would give him more time. What prey are you offering? What prey item was the seller feeding him? Check your temps and if he continues to refuse food you may have to brumate him for about 4 to 6 weeks. Sometime they need to be cooled down and then brought back up to  appropriate temp. Before they resume feeding. Grats.

----------

_se7en_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

I want one!!   My hoggy has just gone off feed due to weather.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-08-2016),_se7en_ (10-25-2016)

----------


## se7en

> Cool looking hoggie! I would give him more time. What prey are you offering? What prey item was the seller feeding him? Check your temps and if he continues to refuse food you may have to brumate him for about 4 to 6 weeks. Sometime they need to be cooled down and then brought back up to  appropriate temp. Before they resume feeding. Grats.



the seller said he was feeding him unscented mouse pinkies; and his tub is 84.5 degrees.

he's only 9 grams btw.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> the seller said he was feeding him unscented mouse pinkies; and his tub is 84.5 degrees.
> 
> he's only 9 grams btw.


That's low for a hot spot for a hog.

How big is your tub and do you have a nice layer of aspen (2 inches or so) so it can burrow?

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-19-2016)

----------


## se7en

> That's low for a hot spot for a hog.
> 
> How big is your tub and do you have a nice layer of aspen (2 inches or so) so it can burrow?



6 qt tub, and he does have enough aspen to dig into.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> 6 qt tub, and he does have enough aspen to dig into.


I would bump the temps a little.

And if it does not eat still I would (even if it is a step backward) try scenting with various things such as Tuna, Chicken broth, Anchovies (those have worked well for me with stubborn hatchlings)

It's not ideal but better than an animal that does not eat.

----------

_se7en_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## se7en

> I would bump the temps a little.
> 
> And if it does not eat still I would (even if it is a step backward) try scenting with various things such as Tuna, Chicken broth, Anchovies (those have worked well for me with stubborn hatchlings)
> 
> It's not ideal but better than an animal that does not eat.


i tried salmon and hot dog water. 

i'll give those other things a shot.

and i just bumped up the temperature a few degrees. i'll check on the tub in a little bit.


wish he would eat egg whites like the others.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> i tried salmon and hot dog water. 
> 
> i'll give those other things a shot.
> 
> and i just bumped up the temperature a few degrees. i'll check on the tub in a little bit.
> 
> 
> wish he would eat egg whites like the others.


The joy of Hognose, the good thing is that once they really get started good on mice they are garbage disposal especially the females.

----------


## se7en

> The joy of Hognose, the good thing is that once they really get started good on mice they are garbage disposal especially the females.



yeah. my 4 females are no issues. it's just my 3 males that give me problems.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Nice looking little guy  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 
First I thought "Snow Ball Python" LoL

----------

_se7en_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## salt

So adorable!!

----------

_se7en_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## savvylr

Oh so cute! I just got my first little normal girl last week and she hasn't eaten for me yet either. I've offered twice, the first time she just ignored me. The second time she threw a literal hissy fit lol. Hope he starts eating for you soon!

----------

_se7en_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## se7en

> Oh so cute! I just got my first little normal girl last week and she hasn't eaten for me yet either. I've offered twice, the first time she just ignored me. The second time she threw a literal hissy fit lol. Hope he starts eating for you soon!



they are funny when they do that huffy puffy stuff

----------


## andrewross8705

Mine ate once for me then went off food for about a month and a half despite trying everything from scenting to braining. He finally started eating again last month. I've had to brain a F/T pinkie with each feeding but if it keeps him eating I'll keep it up. I would try that if you haven't.

----------

_se7en_ (10-10-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Love him! *SQUEE* I want one so bad! 😍

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (10-10-2016)

----------


## anthroterra

So adorable! Is it wrong to want to hug and cuddle a snake? Lol

----------

_se7en_ (10-10-2016)

----------


## se7en

wooooooooooooooooooooooo :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 




btw it was tuna scenting that did the trick

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-19-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (10-26-2016),Lotix (10-30-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (10-26-2016)

----------


## Lotix

I LOVE snow hoggies! They are absolutely a dream snake for me, this little guy is beautiful! Congrats on getting him to eat<3

----------

_se7en_ (10-30-2016)

----------


## se7en

he's eating just fine now. and he's strangley polite about it- he'll periscope up a bit and open his mouth and wait for me to hand the mouse pinky to him (using tongs of course).

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-19-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Awesome pick up Se7en!  Congrats, and an extra congratulations on the successful feed too.  :Smile:

----------

_se7en_ (11-08-2016)

----------


## se7en

fresh shed. also now up to 11 grams.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-18-2016),_GpBp_ (11-09-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Glad the tuna worked, it's always a bit concerning when they are that small and not feeding, and assisting is not fun with those guys.

Great little guy that will only get better.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-18-2016),_se7en_ (11-22-2016)

----------


## se7en



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-18-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

My favorite hoggie morph  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (12-19-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Phew, i know that's a relief! Just went through a similar episode with a female hatchling Arizona mountain kingsnake.  :Good Job:

----------

_se7en_ (12-19-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> 


What a beautiful snake! I LOVE snows. And that second picture...what a heart melter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (12-19-2016)

----------


## se7en



----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (01-11-2017),jbzapanda (01-12-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-11-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

your first picture set of this hognose is what made me take a second look at the species. they're friggin' adorable! great shots.

----------

_se7en_ (01-11-2017)

----------


## Asherah

Yeah you can just send that little guy my way. I am in love. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (01-12-2017)

----------


## se7en

fresh shed

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (01-23-2017)

----------


## cron14

Just went through something fairly similar with my female normal and tuna did the trick as well thanks to Deborah's advice.  :Good Job:  Gorgeous little guy!

----------

_se7en_ (01-23-2017),Stewart_Reptiles (01-24-2017)

----------


## se7en

he's up to 22 grams now  :Snake:

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I love that Snow Morph very pretty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (02-07-2017)

----------


## se7en

fresh shed, at 29 grams now










thanks for looking  :Salute:

----------


## Meerna

Such a lovely little thing ^_^

----------

_se7en_ (02-23-2017)

----------


## cletus

They are so damn cute.  My gf wants one.   We will prob end up bringing one home from the herp show in a couple weeks.  Nice!

----------

_se7en_ (02-24-2017)

----------


## se7en

:Rolleyes2: 




he should be shedding any minute now

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (03-27-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Looks sooooo good!  As soon as the price of snow drops just a little I'm getting one.   :Smile:

----------

_se7en_ (03-27-2017)

----------


## kxr

That's really pretty! I'd love to get into hognoses someday, they're so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (03-27-2017)

----------


## se7en

fresh shed

----------

